# A possible link......Questions to ask please...!!



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all

Have always had really useful feedback from questions posted on here, which has helped DH and I on our way. Now i want more!!

We have been approached about two littlies.........and would like your advice about what to ask SWs, medical advisers etc and what information to absolutely make sure we have in order to make the most informed decision we can.....

And please tell me it is normal to get WAY TOO EXCITED and start imagining them here with me, even though I know so little about them and only heard about them 5 hrs ago!!

Looking forward to your replies
With thanks
HHH


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG... how exciting HHH... wow that was flippin quick!!!  

Well... are you going ahead to the next stage, as in getting all the info?  TBH if you are, you probably won't need to think of many questions - there is so much detail in the Form E's... that anything else you need to ask will probably be little niggles.  

And oh yes.. it's VERY normal to get that excited... !!!  When we were matched with Bea (3rd one) we couldn't contain ourselves.. it is FAB.  Enjoy HHH.. this could be it for you!!

Pass on my best to hubby and hope to see you again soon - possibly with 2 children in tow!!! 

Carole xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

OMG that was quick!!  Not surprised you're excited!!

Havent been in your shoes yet, but I would imagine it is normal to feel how you do!

Really hope this is it for you

A
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!

What Barbarella has said makes perfect sense, if your going onto the next stage you'll receive lots of information in the Form E's, once you have read them, then you can think of questions to ask.

The kind of things you could ask but should be covered in the Form E are= 
How many moves into foster homes have they had? 
Have they always lived together?( may sound a strange question but children are some times split up due to space in FC homes)
Any queries regarding medical issues?
If there are any queries, is there some one you can talk to regarding these issues?

I would be pretty excited to it I was you, it sounds wonderful and I wish you lots of luck.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

HHH, wow!!! keep us up to date, and barbarella is right as soon as you get all the details any questions will become clear.
Love JD x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

WOW!!  How quick!
Hope all goes well for you.
Love
OT x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

HHH

OMG how quick was that, good luck with the matching hope it works out.

Love Rebecca s


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys and thanks for posting

it's good to know the form E is so detailed and that it will answer most of our questions.
Thanks for your good wishes too...

Anyways....we have decided not to proceed....after the initial wow and excitement as soon as we put what we'd been told into perspective we both knew it wasn't for us. A rather strange  17 hrs for us - as they wanted to know immeadiately if we were interested.

A positive experience for me and DH, it highlighted how together we are on this.... my love to the two littlies and hope they soon find the right mummy and daddy for themXXXX


HHH


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi HHH

How strange - that's almost identical to what happened to us.  

You do know when it's not right.. as you say, it's hard to say no.. but it's not fair to either party to not be honest.

Well done on getting over your first hurdle. 

TC

Carole x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done HHH, sounds like it was absolutely the right decision,
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

HHH

well done for being able to say "no" and not justsay yes for the sake of it

hugs

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

HHH

I think everyone has said it, well done on saying NO, it's not easy to do but you have done the right thing, your children will be out there!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------

